# Decided to smoke some cheese despite being hungover again



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

Alright I smoked some cheese hungover a few weeks ago so this should be no big deal right? Let's hope so.

Haven't tried the six pounds of sharp cheddar I smoked a few weeks back. Gonna give it a few more weeks. Used maple for that smoke. 

Gonna use a maple/cherry combo on today's smoke cause it's what I have. 

Today's smoke is:

4 pieces sharp cheddar 
2 pieces extra sharp cheddar 
2 pieces mild cheddar 
2 pieces Gouda
2 ball mozzarella (scored to let some more smoke in)
And some string cheese.

All pieces of cheese are roughly 4oz each.













image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 23, 2014





 on the smoker around 5pm.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

I vacu seal the cheese I smoke for a month or more, but I've never done strong cheese. Should I vacu seal that as well? Anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks good Scott!!!!  Remember to turn your cheese every couple weeks in storage and enjoy.

Are you going 4 hrs?

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Stan! Can't wait to try the jerky at your place next month and to get together at cams soon!

Yeah I forgot about flipping it. I'll have to do that now as it's been two weeks!

Yeah I'm doing 4 hours. I like a heavy smoke flavor on everything  so it makes sense. I did a few blocks of sharp cheddar for two hours last week but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 23, 2014





 threw some cedar plank salmon and some tilapia foil wraps on the grill for dinner. Nothing special but delicious.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 23, 2014





 fish is done so I threw a bacon wrapped filet and some new sausage I bought yesterday on.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

The sausage is a chicken sausage with bacon and pineapple in it. They had samples at the store yesterday and it was lights out! Had to buy it!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 23, 2014





 done deal


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2014)

image.jpg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Mar 23, 2014





 cheese is all sealed and ready to rest for about a month.

Had a little issue smoking the cheese to cold and handyman Stan caught my mistake. Had almost the whole 4 hours into the smoke done and ended up smoking it another two hours around 70 degrees instead of the 30-40 I had previously been smoking it at. Hopefully it doesn't turn out to smokey. Ya live ya learn I guess. 

 So thanks Stan!


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 24, 2014)

How fun! And that planked salmon looked perfect!!! When you smoke, you really smoke!!! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## newsmokeguy (Mar 24, 2014)

that's a lot of cheese cool smoke


----------

